# what would you do?



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i want to play football for my high school but i also want to get a new bow and my aunt said she woyld pay me 100 dollars a week! there would be 7 weeks that i would him so that would be $700! what would you do babysit or playfootball?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You have a very nice bow, according to your name and signature. You will only have four years to play football (assuming you're in high school.) You have practically your whole life to shoot. Play football now, or work out a deal with your aunt to schedule the babysitting around practice.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I completely agree with countryboy...but its up to you....


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> You have a very nice bow, according to your name and signature. You will only have four years to play football (assuming you're in high school.) You have practically your whole life to shoot. Play football now, or work out a deal with your aunt to schedule the babysitting around practice.


ya i guess ur right on that one!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd say play football and wait to get a new bow. the 2011's will be out at the end of football season and by then you'ld be able to get a holder over cheaper or a brand new 2011


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd babysit! $100 a week is a bunch for a little child.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Get on the field man!!!!!! You already got a reezen thats all you need for this year anyway's!! So yea I say play football, i bet you would regret it if you didn't.


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

i would totally say play football........ great experience plus if you get noticed by a scout and go to collage and get into the nfl you can buy a new bow every year for yourself, me, and every person on this site lol...... AHHAHAHHAHA might be a long shot but its possible hahahahahahah. but dont hit anyone too hard and have to pay for medical expenses hahahahahha but all kidding aside i would say play football and like some others have said try to schedual around practice to make money. last year i played for my middleschool(WR, 9 touchdowns in 7 games, IM A BALLER ahhahahaha jk ) and made 720 detasiling corn, mowing lawns, and i bayled hay for a little bit. its very possible but the summer will absolutly kick your butt. but it makes my summit climber feel even better after football season is over lol.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

you already have a sweet bow, you only have so many years to play football you have your lifetime to buy bows. This past year was the last year of football i may see unless i get picked up by a college after my allstart game this summer. You'll regret it if you dont trust me


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd babysit! $100 a week is a bunch for a little child.


Money. Even if you're not spending it on a bow, put that big ol' chunk of cash towards a car or something. You won't be paid like that for such an easy job for a while, I promise you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Money. Even if you're not spending it on a bow, put that big ol' chunk of cash towards a car or something. You won't be paid like that for such an easy job for a while, I promise you.


definitely, I had to work 3 days for my Dad to get about $100-$120 by building a retaining wall out of railroad ties, drilling holes in them, driving rebarb in them, sledge hammering 10" spikes into them, stacking the railroad ties, and driving 10" spikes into them, repeating the process who knows how many times in 90 some odd degree weather with 90%-100% humidity, getting sunburnt, the oil in the railroad ties getting in my skin and combined with the sunburn makes it feel like I'm on fire, and I'm STILL HAPPY!
I told him I'd do just about anything to earn money and that's no lie.
BTW, if anyone wants some arrows fletched, cut, or whatever has to do with arrows, let me know, I'm good with arrows!


----------



## apex hunter (Feb 18, 2007)

i got a solution wrestle!!!!!!!!!!! greatest sport of all time girls love it get in major shape and doesnt start till after your seven weeks haha:teeth:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Like everybody says... you have your whole life to do sports


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Play football dude, you dont know how much I miss it. But of course you prolly wouldn't see me baby sittin either. High school goes by to fast not to enjoy it.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a hard time deciding too. Last season was my last season playing Junior High ball and I was thinking about putting my helmet up after 8 years of playing and going hunting this year. Now that it's been 6 months, I'm wanting to play more than ever. You may think that right now you would rather have a new bow, but give it some time, and you'll regret it. Summer weight lifting starts in 4 weeks and then it's off to camp and conditioning. 

Hope you make the right choice.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Get on the field man!!!!!! You already got a reezen thats all you need for this year anyway's!! So yea I say play football, i bet you would regret it if you didn't.


You will regret it if you dont play. You will make a lot more friends if you play football then any bow can.


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I had a hard time deciding too. Last season was my last season playing Junior High ball and I was thinking about putting my helmet up after 8 years of playing and going hunting this year. Now that it's been 6 months, I'm wanting to play more than ever. You may think that right now you would rather have a new bow, but give it some time, and you'll regret it. Summer weight lifting starts in 4 weeks and then it's off to camp and conditioning.
> 
> Hope you make the right choice.


same with me except about 6 to 7 weeks to go but the first two weeks of summer workouts i am going to be with my dad!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bishjr said:


> You will regret it if you dont play. You will make a lot more friends if you play football then any bow can.


I disagree BIG TIME with that statement. Never did football, but I've had more people talk to me about shooting the longbow than anything. I'll admit, I'm pretty friendly to start with, but especially since I did the talent show I've been getting questions about it all the time. It's different and alot of people are into it. So far, unless you're already popular then being in football doesn't get you any more friends- at least not here.

Besides, if you want friends you should be out there making them anyway


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

kegan said:


> Money. Even if you're not spending it on a bow, put that big ol' chunk of cash towards a car or something. You won't be paid like that for such an easy job for a while, I promise you.





Ignition kid said:


> definitely, I had to work 3 days for my Dad to get about $100-$120 by building a retaining wall out of railroad ties, drilling holes in them, driving rebarb in them, sledge hammering 10" spikes into them, stacking the railroad ties, and driving 10" spikes into them, repeating the process who knows how many times in 90 some odd degree weather with 90%-100% humidity, getting sunburnt, the oil in the railroad ties getting in my skin and combined with the sunburn makes it feel like I'm on fire, and I'm STILL HAPPY!
> I told him I'd do just about anything to earn money and that's no lie.
> BTW, if anyone wants some arrows fletched, cut, or whatever has to do with arrows, let me know, I'm good with arrows!





Ignition kid said:


> I'd babysit! $100 a week is a bunch for a little child.





kegan said:


> I disagree BIG TIME with that statement. Never did football, but I've had more people talk to me about shooting the longbow than anything. I'll admit, I'm pretty friendly to start with, but especially since I did the talent show I've been getting questions about it all the time. It's different and alot of people are into it. So far, unless you're already popular then being in football doesn't get you any more friends- at least not here.
> 
> Besides, if you want friends you should be out there making them anyway


not bashing any of you but im guessing you didnt play football in Highschool...I love hunting and love archery...but i can do that til i am 80 if i want...you cant play Highschool football after highschool...

I had to give up hunting due to football and basketball in highschool and wouldnt have done it different the second time ... i would choose the highschool sports every time...friendships and memories from football especially will be with me forever (not that hunting wont)...

Like others have said...$700 and a new bow wont replace the lifetime of memories you will have from Highschool football...Best Team sport there is...

Plus there is nothing better than getting your name anounced on Friday Nights under the lights...


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

erictski said:


> not bashing any of you but im guessing you didnt play football in Highschool...I love hunting and love archery...but i can do that til i am 80 if i want...you cant play Highschool football after highschool...
> 
> I had to give up hunting due to football and basketball in highschool and wouldnt have done it different the second time ... i would choose the highschool sports every time...friendships and memories from football especially will be with me forever (not that hunting wont)...
> 
> ...


That's it in a nutshell. Very well said.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

erictski said:


> not bashing any of you but im guessing you didnt play football in Highschool...


No, I didn't. I don't even know how that could be a bashing though, because so far what I've seen is if you're in football, it's not because you like the game but because you like all the things that go with it: the corwd you're in, the parties you go to, and the association people make with the stereotype. I'd say that 90% if our players are still in football for those reasons alone- including the captain. Fluff it up to be as magical and amazing as you want, but that's jsut your opinion and in no way how it is for alot of folks.

Truth is you can ask our opinions but it won't get you anywhere. It's highschool and means about as much as a drop in the bucket. You'll have to choose what YOU really want.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> No, I didn't. I don't even know how that could be a bashing though, because so far what I've seen is if you're in football, it's not because you like the game but because you like all the things that go with it: the corwd you're in, the parties you go to, and the association people make with the stereotype. I'd say that 90% if our players are still in football for those reasons alone- including the captain. Fluff it up to be as magical and amazing as you want, but that's jsut your opinion and in no way how it is for alot of folks.
> 
> Truth is you can ask our opinions but it won't get you anywhere. It's highschool and means about as much as a drop in the bucket. You'll have to choose what YOU really want.


In some ways your right. Yeah, you get a good bunch that are in it for the jersey, but believe it or not, some actually like the sport. Football and Track at school mean a lot to me. I play because I love the sport. Yeah, hunting is fun, and I love to spend time with my family, but there is NOTHING in this world that I've seen yet, that can compare to the feeling of smashing another kid into the dirt. That's what makes it worth it to me, you can go out and take all of your frustrations out on the other team. That may sound "mean" or "barbaric" but that's the sport. I was a captain of my team. But I'm not popular. I don't have a girlfriend. And most other kids think of me as a *******. So for me, football isn't as glorious as it is for others, but it's still the best sport on earth. In some ways, I think the macho Rico Suave type guy is kind of an unfair stereo type. Most of the kids on my team that look like that, are the ones who enjoy the sport. It's the scrawny kids that never see the field that go and brag about it to their women.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

erictski said:


> not bashing any of you but im guessing you didnt play football in Highschool...I love hunting and love archery...but i can do that til i am 80 if i want...you cant play Highschool football after highschool...
> 
> I had to give up hunting due to football and basketball in highschool and wouldnt have done it different the second time ... i would choose the highschool sports every time...friendships and memories from football especially will be with me forever (not that hunting wont)...
> 
> ...


well whatever floats your boat, but my choice would be to babysit but I don't care too much about spots, I wouldn't even know what basketball, football, baseball etc. team would be playing know and I sometimes get confused with what sports season it is at the time which is because my whole life surrounds God and shooting whatever I can get my hands on, that and playing the guitar.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> No, I didn't. I don't even know how that could be a bashing though, because so far what I've seen is if you're in football, it's not because you like the game but because you like all the things that go with it: the corwd you're in, the parties you go to, and the association people make with the stereotype. I'd say that 90% if our players are still in football for those reasons alone- including the captain. Fluff it up to be as magical and amazing as you want, but that's jsut your opinion and in no way how it is for alot of folks.
> 
> Truth is you can ask our opinions but it won't get you anywhere. It's highschool and means about as much as a drop in the bucket. You'll have to choose what YOU really want.


that is true to some as well, my Dad was into high school football and basketball big time when he was in highschool, that and trucks and somehunting but that's because he didn't start hunting until he was 13 or 14, but he never brings up stories about his highschool football and he really doesn't get in contact with his friends from highschool, he moved on and is where he is now, and he is the same as I am, we wouldn't know what team was playing on a certain weekend or who the players are or who's the top dog of the year in college football or basketball, we just don't show much interest into that anymore, we are into hunting, bows, guns, 4x4 trucks, muscle cars, and fishing, he moved on from that phase, but yes there still are some people that take the sport so far as to where they want to go play college football and maybe even go to pro football which is okay as well, just like some archers take their shooting to as far as they can go and others just do some competition shooting and do some hunting. So yes, choose what YOU want.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> In some ways your right. Yeah, you get a good bunch that are in it for the jersey, but believe it or not, some actually like the sport. Football and Track at school mean a lot to me. I play because I love the sport. Yeah, hunting is fun, and I love to spend time with my family, but there is NOTHING in this world that I've seen yet, that can compare to the feeling of smashing another kid into the dirt. That's what makes it worth it to me, you can go out and take all of your frustrations out on the other team. That may sound "mean" or "barbaric" but that's the sport. I was a captain of my team. But I'm not popular. I don't have a girlfriend. And most other kids think of me as a *******. So for me, football isn't as glorious as it is for others, but it's still the best sport on earth. In some ways, I think the macho Rico Suave type guy is kind of an unfair stereo type. Most of the kids on my team that look like that, are the ones who enjoy the sport. It's the scrawny kids that never see the field that go and brag about it to their women.


I'm sure it's different area to area, which is why it bugs me to death when people get nostalgic over football like it's the holy grail of living. I know full well that people play because they love the sport. However there is more an idea that goes with that love. It's a mentality. Say what you'd like about it being the best time of your life, but that's you and only you. 

People can say what they will about football being the greatest thing in their lives, I really don't care. Because I'm an archer, and that's why I'm on ARCHERY TALK. Go ahead and say football the greatest sport... but you'll be wrong


----------



## SavedxGrace (Mar 31, 2010)

Simple solution...ever hear the term "sub-contracting"? Take the money from your aunt ($100 a week, right?) and pay someone else $50 to do the babysitting for you while you play ball. Instead of getting $700 and missing football, you get to play and still end up with $350 when it's all over. Then you take the bow you have now and sell it. The money from that along with the $350 should be enough to get you a nice, new bow! Win-Win situation!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SavedxGrace said:


> Simple solution...ever hear the term "sub-contracting"? Take the money from your aunt ($100 a week, right?) and pay someone else $50 to do the babysitting for you while you play ball. Instead of getting $700 and missing football, you get to play and still end up with $350 when it's all over. Then you take the bow you have now and sell it. The money from that along with the $350 should be enough to get you a nice, new bow! Win-Win situation![/QUOTE
> 
> +1


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

SavedxGrace said:


> Simple solution...ever hear the term "sub-contracting"? Take the money from your aunt ($100 a week, right?) and pay someone else $50 to do the babysitting for you while you play ball. Instead of getting $700 and missing football, you get to play and still end up with $350 when it's all over. Then you take the bow you have now and sell it. The money from that along with the $350 should be enough to get you a nice, new bow! Win-Win situation!


i like this idea


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> In some ways your right. Yeah, you get a good bunch that are in it for the jersey, but believe it or not, some actually like the sport. Football and Track at school mean a lot to me. I play because I love the sport. Yeah, hunting is fun, and I love to spend time with my family, but there is NOTHING in this world that I've seen yet, that can compare to the feeling of smashing another kid into the dirt. That's what makes it worth it to me, you can go out and take all of your frustrations out on the other team. That may sound "mean" or "barbaric" but that's the sport. I was a captain of my team. But I'm not popular. I don't have a girlfriend. And most other kids think of me as a *******. So for me, football isn't as glorious as it is for others, but it's still the best sport on earth. In some ways, I think the macho Rico Suave type guy is kind of an unfair stereo type. Most of the kids on my team that look like that, are the ones who enjoy the sport. It's the scrawny kids that never see the field that go and brag about it to their women.


Good for you for enjoying the sport...if you love it youll remember it...ive been out of school now 8 years and I still think about games...about loses about big wins...about big hits and about missed tackles...enjoy it man...


And to Keagan...yeah some of the guys on the team might think they are all that but very few are just in it for the jersey...they are in it to be part of something...or cuz they love football or they want to be with there freinds enjoying highschool...

believe me noone would go through two or three a day practices in 90 degree heat in august just so they can have a jersey...its hell...but yes it is my opinion and you have yours...neither are right or wrong...just different...

to the OP i guess id say if you really like football remember you wont get to play later in life...if you dont know id say at least get in shape for it and go out for the first week and if you decide you dont want to play then dont...

good luck in your decision either way hunting or football you cant go wrong


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

SavedxGrace said:


> Simple solution...ever hear the term "sub-contracting"? Take the money from your aunt ($100 a week, right?) and pay someone else $50 to do the babysitting for you while you play ball. Instead of getting $700 and missing football, you get to play and still end up with $350 when it's all over. Then you take the bow you have now and sell it. The money from that along with the $350 should be enough to get you a nice, new bow! Win-Win situation!


You, sir, are going to be a millionaire one day. Great idea.


----------

